# Basement Renovation ( Sweet tile shower)



## Joe Lucier (Jan 28, 2014)

More of our work Check out our site


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

No video : (


----------



## Joe Lucier (Jan 28, 2014)

Videos on the first page of site www.superiorgmr.com the program locked me out of the links right now . weird must have maxed out with the pics


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I've got to say, Joe, that neither the painting video nor the taping one show what looks like skilled professionals working. In both cases, it seems as if the guys are trying to show that they work fast, but only end up working very inefficiently, not at all methodically and with no rhythm to their work.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Joe Lucier said:


> Videos on the first page of site www.superiorgmr.com the program locked me out of the links right now . weird must have maxed out with the pics


Oh cool thanks Joe I will watch it again after work .


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Ouch!!!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Gough said:


> I've got to say, Joe, that neither the painting video nor the taping one show what looks like skilled professionals working. In both cases, it seems as if the guys are trying to show that they work fast, but only end up working very inefficiently, not at all methodically and with no rhythm to their work.


Lol. Just look at what he posted on the instagram thread.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Joe, I'd recommend using RedGard® Liquid Waterproofing on cement board in all wet areas before doing any tiling. :yes:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

benthepainter said:


> No video : (


Check "Court TV" in a year or so.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

I have never seen wet paint sanded before!


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Gough said:


> I've got to say, Joe, that neither the painting video nor the taping one show what looks like skilled professionals working. In both cases, it seems as if the guys are trying to show that they work fast, but only end up working very inefficiently, not at all methodically and with no rhythm to their work.




one of the biggest differences between a professional and an amateur is an amateur tends to ''pick'' at his work because they lack the skill and confidences to do it efficiently in a timely manner with conviction an purpose... when you watch the taping video the guy picks at the work...no fluid movement at all.....a true taper would have laid the mud down in 1-2 moves.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Gough said:


> I've got to say, Joe, that neither the painting video nor the taping one show what looks like skilled professionals working. In both cases, it seems as if the guys are trying to show that they work fast, but only end up working very inefficiently, not at all methodically and with no rhythm to their work.


Sloppy Joe!:whistling2:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Ole34 said:


> one of the biggest differences between a professional and an amateur is an amateur tends to ''pick'' at his work because they lack the skill and confidences to do it efficiently in a timely manner with conviction an purpose... when you watch the taping video the guy picks at the work...no fluid movement at all.....a true taper would have laid the mud down in 1-2 moves.


You nailed it there, Ole. I can watch a guy open a paint can and pour some into his work pot, and pretty much tell ya from that whether he's a pro or an amateur.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I have only seen the metal corner beads with tape on the edges once and it didn't hold up that good, It cracked and the tape lifted. I have no clue who or how it was done, we see all metal corner beads on every job except that one time and the full metal with nails or screws holding it in place have never failed as quickly as the tape/metal combo did.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> You nailed it there, Ole. I can watch a guy open a paint can and pour some into his work pot, and pretty much tell ya from that whether he's a pro or an amateur.


For sure if you can't neatly pour you haven't done it very much.


----------

